# Is swimming in the pacific ocean safe?



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

I am used to lake sailing, and swimming for recreation, exercise and to cool off at the end of a hot day. We recently bought a boat to sail the Gulf Islands and Strait of Georgia in BC, Canada, and would like to continue to swim there. However, I'm wondering if it would be safe to do so. I am aware of currents, and will avoid being swept away, but am not sure about any dangers posed by sea-life: seals, dolphins, larger fish, starfish, etc.--will they keep their distance, or are we at risk of becoming "fish food"?  

Also, is it o.k. to simply towel off after swimming in salt water, or does one need to do a fresh water rinse to avoid skin irritation or other potential problems?

Thanks for any comments, advice.

Frank.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You mean other than the fact that this area is a breeding ground for Great White Shark?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Swim it up!*

Hello there - I swim once or twice a week in the Pacific and have not had any problems.

I do rinse immediately with fresh water when available - but so far have not grown a third eye.

I swim right off the dock behind my boat, but do look at the water quality and try to time my swims with the clearest days.

No problems with sea life - there are the occasional sting ray, but if you shuffle your feet when you get in - this problem will take care of itself.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes, but the Georgia Strait is in fact a Great White Breeding Ground....Besides professional courtesy in your case doesnt count


----------



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies so far--I hadn't heard any local talk about great white sharks out there--is that fact, or are you "pulling my leg". And I don't understand the point about "shuffle your feet" in relation to the stingray....So far, this doesn't sound very encouraging! Are you both suggesting that I'd be quite stupid to swim in Strait of Georgia or Gulf Island waters? I certainly don't want to be fish food, but would like to continue swimming if at anchor, etc.
Am I interpreting your posts correctly?
thanks,
Frank.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am serious. But I would google your area and check with the locals.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Other than issues with Hypothermia due to the water being a mellow 50 degrees and the occassional hungry seagoing predator, you'll be ok.


----------



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks for your replies. I am used to cold water, so am not worried about that, but the "occasional predators" are a concern. Are there any precautions one can take to minimize the risk? I will check with local folk as well.
Thanks,
Frank.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try not to look like a seal!


----------



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

O.k., I think I'm starting to get it--I'm supposed to wear ugly bright-coloured swim suit, eat lots of garlic for lunch, perhaps smear my body with unsavoury sauce of some kind, and carry a large knife!!

Seriously, I live in an area where there are black bears close by, which generate great fear in some people, but I have never had a problem with them. Us locals raise our voices when hiking to ensure any bear in the area knows we are coming so we don't surprise them, especially when they have their cubs with the. We also avoid carrying food with us, but aside from those precautions, it's no big deal. Are there similar precautions one can take when swimming in the ocean (ie. how do I avoid looking like a seal to a hungry shark?).

Thanks for your help with this--I really would like to continue to swim after a good sail, but also would really, really like to avoid being eaten by a predator, if they exist in that area.

Frank.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you don't shuffle your feet, you stand a good chance of stepping on a stingray and it will retailiate... If you shuffle your feet, you will make enough of a disturbance that it will leave before you have a chance to step on him.

Also, swimming at an anchorage is usually relatively safe....swimming in the open Pacific is asking to get eaten...  Tania Aebi has a great story in her new book, "I've Been Around", about a delivery she did with her husband. It goes something like this... 

"Her husband was captain. She, the owner of the boat and another person were the crew. The owner of the boat decided that he wanted to take a swim...so he dived off the bow, and swam back to the stern, and climbed up the swim ladder. This was so refreshing, that he did it a second time. However, about 10 seconds after he got back on the boat the second time, a large shark hit the stern of the boat, about where he had been 11 seconds earlier. They thought he was having a heart attack at first..." 

Needless to say, he did not swim again that trip...or probably since.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well, let me put it this way. If you went prancing through the woods of Alaska in your lederhosen ringing a bell, yes you would warn the Grizzly bears of your presence. But you might also piss them off. They might just slap you with their big paw for wearing a silly outfit and making a racket. So don't get any big ideas like splashing in the water to let the Great White know you are coming. 
Do as I suggested, research the area and check with locals. Are you safe statistically? Perhaps. But check it out first.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Surfesq-

BTW, if you're in the position to shuffle your feet, you're in less than five feet of water, and the Great White is probably not going to be looking for you there all that often. Bull sharks on the other hand do like shallower water.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

The Bulls can get nasty too. I'm in the PNW as well. surrounded by a living National Geographic scene and can relate. It takes some getting used to, seeing things ya only used to see on the nature channels or Disney all the time. Last week, I was out for a relaxing sail when a Bald Eagle came swooping down about 30' astern to grab a trout. He then went flying lazily by me on a parallel course with a nice bit of dinner in his talons.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Yeah - locals...*

They will give you the best advice - not a bunch of weirdos on the internet who don't even live near you!

In my area they do a little test - if you put your hand under the water and you can see it clearly without a lot of green discoloration, it is a good day to swim.

You can also look at the surface of the water and get a good read - sometimes you can see the oil spread over it and some days it looks pristine.

As for the sting rays - if you shuffle your feet near the shore where you swim, they can feel the vibrations and take off. They tend to like warmer water though, so you may not have this problem. I see tons of them in a quiet cove where I like to wade in the water, but so far no trouble - keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*The answer*

May I just suggest that if you have any "friends" on the boat with you, you could just ask them to take a dip first.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I have not and could not take a swim in the icy Pacific waters, but I have swam/dived beside barracuddas (where they swim in schools right beside... in touching range), and have been uncomfortably close to a very nice sized tiger shark while swimming on the surface against a current, amongst others.

They don't mess with you. From a divers perspective, take off all of your jewlery. Nothing flashy. If you had a female with her that was on her ("time of the month"), they do not get in the water. If you have any open cuts, don't swim. 

Other than that, they don't mess with you. There are exceptions.... maybe the pacific is an exception, but Tigers and Bulls probably do 10 times more hits than all the Great Sharks combined and they have not botherd us. I can only assume that is the case in the Pacific too (in general). Typically, when you see those Discovery Channel Great Whites, they have been throwing in raw meat or blood into the water to get them going. Also, if you have been doing any fishing (especially spear fishing), you really don't want to get in the water. They can smell blood a long way off and will go frantic with it.

I know you origiinal question was the Pacific, and I agree, CHECK WITH THE LOCALS, but you should be fine. If you want to be sure, throw a friend in the water. Of course if you/they die by shark attack, don't come back and haunt me!!


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

*Pacific Swimming*

I have swam in the Gulf Islands and further North (where the water is warmer) for many years without problems. I normally just towel off, but after several days the skin feels clammy. There are no significant predators in customary swiiming areas and few sandy beaches where stingrays might hide in the sand. Enjoy!


----------



## alanl (Mar 13, 2006)

Although well out of your area - (South-Eastern Australia), I could not resist a reply. Some parts of Oz, along with South Africa, probably have the highest incidence of shark attacks anywhere. That said, the actual attack rate is such a minimal occurrence, you probably stand a better chance of dying in the bath or being clobbered by a passing powerboat.

I swim regularly off the boat in Sydney harbour, including diving for hull cleaning etc and that means being in the water for a long time - and I'm still alive (if being shore-based equates to living). Off places like Gabo Island on the NSW south coast, divers go down to see the sharks all of the time and I'm unaware of anyone being taken. On the other hand, I would never swim in the Gulf of Carpentaria, though the natives do. There are enough bonze Whalers, sea snakes, stingrays, jellyfish, stonefish etc to practically walk acrodd on their backs, The most feared area is, however, the Great Australian Bight and the West Australian coast where swimmers off beaches genuinely run a a risk from Great Whites and Hammerheads. Even so, the incidence is statistically irrelevant

I guess in conclusion, just don't do anything too silly - never swim at dusk or dawn (peak activity & danger time), or when there is an injured fish or blood in the water. Otherwise, enjoy! Take an underwater camera and you may have some interesting tales to tell 

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Sonofasonofasailor (Feb 22, 2006)

Swimming off the end of the dock at the marina is not a good idea.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

FrankLanger said:


> IAlso, is it o.k. to simply towel off after swimming in salt water, or does one need to do a fresh water rinse to avoid skin irritation or other potential problems?


I swim in saltwater every day. A fresh water shower afterwards is a good idea but not absolutely necessary. You will not be uncomfortable in temperate climes if you do not rinse off. Just follow your normal hygene routine.


----------



## stforst (Jul 28, 2006)

Frank, I live on one of those islands and regularly swim in the Strait of Georgia, as do tens of thousands of others. I have never heard of any shark doing anyone any harm. Even if there were sharks around, you would be far, far more likely to be eaten by traffic on your way to the marina than by a shark. I believe your new pal Surfesq is pulling on your peg leg.


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

By all means swim away. Black full wetsuits make one look like a seal, one with lite patterns alternating with dark break up your silouette and that is what is recognised best by animals (Including people). Not a lot of shark attacks in that area tho (not like the surf in San francisco area,Half moon etc.)

The water up there is cold, starfish move at about an inch and a half a minute (even in warm water) if your swiming off the boat you neednt worry about stingrays, Don't let wifey in the water in her period, no blood in the water of any kind (Just like chum), up where the Aleut's hang out they take their Umiaks out of the water when the orcas show up ( course where you are going to be the natives paddle aroud and sing to them (different strokes eh?).

I have hopped in for a nice swim midway tween San Diego and Catalina which is Mako city and can still talk. Have fun!

P.S. Brown Bear can be up that way (Grizzley) and they aint as wussy as Black brother, kind of grouchy actually. Polars don't get near that far south but if you go north enough ( you wont be swimming without a baliey suit) and they catch your sent they will stalk you. if they catch you, that will be that

Dewey


----------



## dave.verry (Apr 5, 2006)

I have dove in the straits, Puget Sound, etc. (several hundred hours) and have never had a problem. Water temperature will be about 45 deg F in the summer and 50 deg F the winter (average). Hypothermia should not be discounted, survival time about 20 minutes at that temperature without a wet/dry suit, much less before you find you will have difficulty climbing out back onto the boat.

Wildlife has never been a problem, however I would not go into the water if I spotted seal, Orca or Ling Cod. Seals can give a nasty bite if disturbed (about like a large dog), and are the natural prey of Orca. Ling Cod can be very aggressive and territorial, and have been known to go into feeding frenzies. They are usually deep (>70’) and not often on the surface.

In shallow water in that area you don’t have to worry about Sting Rays, but do watch out for Sea Urchins, they are very plentiful and will leave a barb lodged into your foot that will require surgery to remove and leave a nasty infection.

Mostly you sound like you are worried about parasites, infections, etc. picked up from the water. Not to worry, it’s very very rare to pick something like that up. Usually it’s from untreated waste dumped from municipal areas and the area up there is very concerned about water quality and ecology in general. Southern California has to be careful because of untreated waste dumped in Mexico, but not the PNW.

If you can tolerate the cold, go ahead, have a dip. Just don’t do it single handed.


----------



## sidiag (Jul 5, 2003)

Swimming in deep water = entering the food chain (somewhere in the middle)  

I will stick with a bucket and Joy


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I swim, surf, sail and dive in Australia. All you need to do is swim with a freind, You cant out swim a shark, BUT I BET YOU CAN SWIM FASTER THAN YOUR FREIND.

ps: we are not on the sharks diet, they bite becase they dont have hands, most attacks are survived because we dont tast right ( not fishy ). In north estern Aus, salt water crocks are a bigber worry.

enjoy the water.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

There has been some good advice from knowledgable & experienced people; some who have experienced deeper waters know what they're talking about.

I have a deep respect for the oceans and always dive sensibly. But even after making hundreds of dives in the Atlantic, Carribean and Gulf, I remain relatively fearless with entering blue water. Exploring deep wrecks is a passion of mine and is always thrilling, since you never know what's lurking inside, before entering the compartments. Venturing deep into the dark fresh water caves & caverns (cenotes) in the Yucatan was also a kick.

The last time we dove Palancar Reef, Mexico, we came face to face with a Bull Shark - with an obviuosly full belly . . . lucky for us. The professional video of that dive sits proudly in my DVD collection.

Following are some photos I took of recent dives off Key Largo, typically tame as far as large animals goes, but still potentially dangerous.

Great Barracuda - usually travel in schools and can deliver a nasty bite:










Nurse shark . . . not much of a threat, but does have many sharp teeth:










There are so many beautiful things to see as well. Like this comical Parrotfish who decided to smile for my camera:










And this colorful Queen Angelfish:










The oceans are there for us to explore, enjoy and respect.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Trueblue... Great pix. BTW, highly recommended that you not dive wearing shiny baubles, like jewelry, watches, etc. as some fishies will mistake the shine for a small fish and try to catch it...removing a good chunk of you in the process usually. Barracuda do this alot from what my diving friends tell me. Me—I don't dive...after all, all I can do is dog paddle.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*Pictures*

TrueBlue,

Nice pictures. We were in the Tortugas a bit back and the Great Barracudas sit right beside your boat in the shadows. It takes a bit of nerve jumping in beside them the first time... doesn't it!!! But I have noticed that once you are in their waters, you are in their world and there is nothing more peaceful than swiming out around them.

There is a really nice wreck in the Tortugas too. I think it is about a mile off south of the lighthouse. 1903 schooner (I think it was) hit the reef. Part of the hull is still in pretty good shape. One mast still sticks partially out of the water. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!

Really bad currents, though. Incidentally, that was where we brushed the Tiger Shark. He could care less about us, though.

Where did you snap the Parrot? Nice picture.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

sailingdog,
Good advise to others re: wearing shiny things which may attract predators. That fact is actually a standard cautionary topic in basic openwater diving instruction classes. 

Myself, I'm a stealth diver - all my gear is black, grey and blue, with very limited use of shiny stainless steel components. Even my mask frame is clad in black silicone. I have had fish go directly up to my camera housing though, with all the silver buttons and strobe lense . . . can be freaky.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks Cruisingdad. The blue parrotfish picture was taken off Looe Key . . . about 20 miles east of Key West. It was a lucky shot.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Good advise to others re: wearing shiny things which may attract predators. That fact is actually a standard cautionary topic in basic openwater diving instruction classes.


Yes, but many people forget this basic rule. BTW, I have dived, and my friend is going to help me get my open water certification.  She's a dive instructor from England.

What camera do you use? As a photog, I am curious. I'm planning on getting a housing for my D70s to use diving.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

In 2004 worldwide there were 61 shark attacks...only 7 fatalities. In the same year 150 people died from falling coconuts! 1 attack in Oregon...None in Washington. Don't know about BC. 
I would not worry about it unless you swim with seals! 
Here's the data link


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

True Blue:

Thanks for the photos - they bring back fond memories of a university geology field trip many years ago to the Key Largo area. We started off looking at the lagoons near the mangroves and moved out to the main reefs. I had no idea barracuda were so plentiful or inquisitive. They would swim up to us and then ignore us, although one big guy did follow us about 6-8 feet behind (we were on SCUBA at the time). I’ve always been told that the barracuda you see isn’t the problem, it’s the one you don’t see.

My dive partner and I spent quite some time looking at a coral head and marvelling at how territorial the fish were (forget the species but they very small). Upon leaving, I looked off to my side and spotted a bloody big moray eel sticking its head out of its crevice, and not too far way - that got the pulse going. On another occasion, we found a large school of a reef fish (again I don’t remember the species) at least ten feet in across in a ball shape. We could swim through the school and be completely surrounded by fish as they parted for us. I’ll never forget those experiences.

BTW - the first open water reef dive I did was Palancar. Talk about starting off with the best.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*Diving*

I think we have "hijacked" this poor guys thread... but maybe he is starting to feel comfortable about getting in the water.

And, since we have hijacked his thread...

TrueBlue, you ever use one of those third lungs? I have not, but think I am going to make the purchase. It is basically a compressor that floats in a big intertube. You just carry a regulator and BC. Some of those have a theoretical 70' length. Looks a lot more comfortable...I know a bunch of guys that really like them and use them to clean the boat. Most of them carry a back-up.

I just have a real space issue with tanks on the boat. Thought that might make sense.

Thoughts?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Cruisingdad,
No I haven't used a third lung - or hookah unit, but did consider it before I took my first basic courses in 1998. Many pro diver boat cleaners use them in this area. I am a relatively new diver, but have logged some very challenging dives, especially after getting my Advanced certification.

At the time, the cost of the hookah was about the same as a tank, regulator & BCD & the depth limitation is actually only 30-35 ft. I had much bigger dreams. My greatest concerns were with the risks of inhaling CO gases from the gasoline engine exhaust. Even with a high snorkel on the motor, I envisioned downdrafts sucked into the fresh air intake . . . not too cool when you're 35 feet below. I do understand the space advantage, but I have no problem storing three tanks and 2 sets of gear onboard.

Johnb, 
You're so right about the Cudas you can't see . . . those may be the ones planning a sneak attack. I typically scan the waters behind me regularly - because you never really know otherwise.

sailingdog,
Since UW digital camera systems can run into the tens of thousands, and I just wanted to take pictures of my recreational dives, not market them, I took the frugal route, thinking I could upgrade as I get more experienced. Your D70s are awesome, deserving of a high-grade housing with double-arm strobes.

Four years later, I still have the same rig - an Olympus C-5050Z digital with an OLY PT-015 housing, INON D180 digital strobe and assortments of controllers, trays and arms. The camera takes great pics, terrific strobe, but the housing is low-end. Hasn't flooded on me yet though.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is this thread still kicking around? Geez.

*What do you say to a hitchhiker who swims regularly in the Georgia Strait?
Hop-In Lefty. *


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Once again, posting a thread never got in the way of telling the truth on this site. lol.

Great White Shark Attacks 
Triple During Last Four Years
For Immediate Release
For information contact
Ralph S. Collier
[email protected]
12-13-4

From 1926 to 1999, 108 shark attacks were reported from the Pacific Coast of North America according to the book "Shark Attacks of the Twentieth Century." The Great White shark, Carcharodon carcharias, was implicated in 94 (87%) of the attacks; an average of slightly more than one attack per year. What is alarming is that since 2000, there have been 16 shark attacks off the Pacific Coast, more than triple the Twentieth Century average, and all involved the Great White shark.

The most recent victim was Brian Kang, 38, of Arcata, California. On November 11, 2004 at 1:30 PM, he broke a record that had stood for 30 years. As the ninth person attacked by a Great White shark off the Pacific Coast this year, he made 2004 the most active year ever recorded for Great White shark attacks along this coast, or anywhere in the world.

Kang was the fifty-fifth surfer attacked by a Great White shark off the Pacific Coast since 1972. He was surfing with Jennifer Savage at 'Bunkers,, a well-known surfing beach off the North Jetty at Humboldt Bay in Northern California. Without warning a Great White shark slammed into his surfboard and threw him into the water. Witnesses watched in horror as the huge shark, estimated to be 18 feet in length, clamped down on Kang,s legs. Kang fought back, striking the shark on the head with his fist. Within a few seconds the shark released its grip and Kang rode his board to the beach. Kang is the 124th person to be attacked by a shark off the Pacific Coast since 1926, with 110 of the attacks (89%) attributable to the Great White shark.

Distribution of the 108 Twentieth Century attacks is; 93 in California, 14 in Oregon, and 1 in Washington. There were 8 fatalities (7%), all from California. The most active months for Great White shark attacks were August through October, with more than 60% of the attacks from a recurring location., Divers were the most numerous victims, with surfers a close second.

Since the year 2000 there have been 14 shark attacks reported from California, which includes 2 fatalities (13%), and 2 attacks from Oregon. Surfers accounted for 14 (88%) of the 16 attacks. In 2004, 6 of the 9 shark attacks reported (67%) were from a recurring location, and also occurred during the three month period of August to October. It is particularly distrubing that the first authenticated attack by a juvenile Great White shark (less than 4 feet in length) reported from any location world wide occurred at San Clemente, California in August. The number of adult and juvenile Great White sharks reported from the Pacific Coast this year suggests a possible increase in their population. In response to these compelling statistics, the Shark Research Committee will embark on an archival satellite tagging program in early spring 2005 to gather data on juvenile and adult Great White sharks in Southern California waters.

More information concerning the book "Shark Attacks of the Twentieth Century," published by Scientia Publishing and the Shark Attack Files of the Shark Research Committee, can be found at the website:

http://www.sharkresearchcommittee.com


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, Surfesq, after reading your thread, let me say to the poor guy that originally posted this:

ALL THE MORE REASON TO THROW YOUR FRIEND IN THE WATER FIRST!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"Go ahead Honey, I will be right behind you."


----------



## papoLEM (Jul 27, 2006)

Frank...Fraaank? Has anyone heard from Frank? Hope he did not go swimming!


----------



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

*Thanks, from Frank..*

Thanks for all your replies and thoughtful advice. Although I haven't had the opportunity to go swimming since I started this thread, my conclusion and plan is to go swimming (I can handle the cold water, have done so in the past when it was too cold for others to swim, though I will be careful), I'll always have my wife or someone to keep an eye out for danger, I'll wear colourful swim trunks to ensure that I look different from a seal, though not so colourful that I look like a southern angel fish or similar fish food, I'll avoid any shiny jewelry, move slowly to avoid exciting any nearby predators, shuffle my feet on entry to avoid stingrays and give notice to other critters that I'm coming in, swim close to hot rocks where the water temperature has moderated, especially in the afternoon when the sun on the rocks is hot, avoid drinking salt water, rinse off with fresh water when I'm done...and if after all that, some fish or underwater critter gets me, well it's been a good life!!
Thanks again for all your help. I do feel reassured, though will be appropriately cautious.
Frank.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

mate the chances of being taken by anything are very very slim.but, i did see a video once........


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

That was one of the most light harted treads I have read with no bitchin or bad mouthing any one. WELL DONE ALL.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Its amazing what happens when the old DB's don't chime with their unwanted criticism. 
By the way, it struck me this weekend Frank. That bell you ring in your woods to ward off bears. In Alaska the bears call it by another name: "Dinner Bell" lol.


----------



## russell625 (May 25, 2005)

*Jaws*

have you never seen Jaws, "your gonna need a bigger boat", "Fairthee well and adeu to you fair smanish ladies" , "try servin some of this sh--"",quote=FrankLanger]I am used to lake sailing, and swimming for recreation, exercise and to cool off at the end of a hot day. We recently bought a boat to sail the Gulf Islands and Strait of Georgia in BC, Canada, and would like to continue to swim there. However, I'm wondering if it would be safe to do so. I am aware of currents, and will avoid being swept away, but am not sure about any dangers posed by sea-life: seals, dolphins, larger fish, starfish, etc.--will they keep their distance, or are we at risk of becoming "fish food"? 

Also, is it o.k. to simply towel off after swimming in salt water, or does one need to do a fresh water rinse to avoid skin irritation or other potential problems?

Thanks for any comments, advice.

Frank.[/quote]


----------



## russell625 (May 25, 2005)

have you never seen Jaws, "your gonna need a bigger boat", "Fairthee well and adeu to you fair smanish ladies" , "try servin some of this sh--"",


----------



## Magic_Moments (May 15, 2003)

Currents and cold are the only dangers you will find in Puget Sound or the Strait of Georgia. The Orca here primarily eat salmon unlike in other areas. The only sharks here are six gills and for them to eat you they require two things first. 1 you must be dead, and 2 you must sinks below 1000 feet, although in some places you can see them at night above 100 feet if you are diving.

No one has mentioned the deadly and violent Wolf Eel yet so I must bring it up. If you see any holes don't stick your hand (or anything else) into them. Wolf Eels have large and sharp teeth, but usualy stay in their hole unless you bring them a tasty treat. They like crab meat and hot dogs.

But seriously, you can't outswim a current, so have someone watching that has the ability to come get you if you are in an unfamiliar area. Once while diving I got picked up by one and suddenly I was moving very fast away from shore. I was able to dump air and get to the bottom and crawl out of it, but others who went to the surface had to be rescued by boats.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

This might be a little off topic but, between 1970 and 1979 I did a lot of surf photos, many times from the water, shot everywhere from Lucadia to Coos bay, in 1979 I was shooting on the Southside of HB pier and had a 5' Thresher swim right under me, 3 days later I was at the Northside of San Clemente Pier and may have had my closest encounter;

I was swimming in on my back holding my camera on my chest with my right hand and kicking while paddling with my left hand; At one point I thought I had hit a submerged piece of wood or something with my left hand but didn't give it much thought, when I was finally on the beach I looked down and saw I was standing in a pool of blood, then I looked and saw that 3 of my fingers were various degrees of fillet from the knuckles to the tips of my fingers, I never felt any pain what so ever and the slices where as clean as if they were done by a razor blade, to this day I don't think that was a submerged piece of wood I hit. but I'll never know.

Also the last 2 summers here in North County SD , we have had numerous whities crusing just outside the surfline ( you may have seen this on the news ) but there was never any attacks on surfers.

With the water temps so high and the game fish so close, I suspect they'll be on the news again between Aug & Oct..........they'll do anything to get on TV, they're just a bunch of hambones..... don't cha know


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

With all due respect and I know this is not much help but living is not "safe". Just use your head and you will be fine.
Jerry


----------



## Birdface (Jul 24, 2006)

*Agreed*

Yes,

Last time I checked I think it was more probable you'd be hit by lightening than a shark...

But, I have to admit some of these posts and stories have me thinking twice.

-Newb Sailor and 1976 25' O'day owner, 
Mike


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Also the last 2 summers here in North County SD , we have had numerous whities crusing just outside the surfline ( you may have seen this on the news ) but there was never any attacks on surfers.
> 
> With the water temps so high and the game fish so close, I suspect they'll be on the news again between Aug & Oct..........they'll do anything to get on TV, they're just a bunch of hambones..... don't cha know


There are two of em aren't they? The N. county surfers have named them, "Sparky" is one but I can't remember the others name. They aren't real big yet justa couple of teenyboppers.

Dewey


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Dewey Benson said:


> There are two of em aren't they? The N. county surfers have named them, "Sparky" is one but I can't remember the others name. They aren't real big yet justa couple of teenyboppers.
> 
> Dewey


Yeah, I think it was two last year and two or three the year before ( or visa versa ) I remember seeing a arial of three fairly close together, but they are Juvies for sure. A very awsome creature, but then they all are for that matter

I didn't know they named them, that's pretty cool


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"Last time I checked I think it was more probable you'd be hit by lightening than a shark..."

I've had TWO friends who have been struck by lightning. 


Anyhow, I saw this nasty video the other day of a guy in 3ft deep water getting his calf muscle ripped off by a bull shark. It was on "Shark Week" on the Discovery Channel. 

Pretty nasty stuff =/


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*I have and lived to tell about it.*

Go for your swim. Just the week before last I was cruising through the strait of Georgia and the Gulf Islands and did some swimming. Try the beautiful bay on Hardy Island if you want a nice sandy beach. Just keep an eye out for the usual nasties like jelly fish. The post that referrred to feet shuffling to avoid stingrays means that if you shuffle your feet while wading or walking on a sandy bottom you will hit the edge of a stingray and it wiill swim away rather than stepping on its back and having it sting you with its barbed tail. Enjoy!


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

hey,
These have been my home cruising grounds for 16years. It is very safe. There hasn't ever been a shark attack here although they have found almost every type of shark along the coast of B.C. And we don;t have muck lightning either. The only danger is the cold.


----------



## SteveCox (Jul 12, 2006)

"The only danger is the cold..." Yes, but it is a real danger. I don't know where you have swum in the cold but diving into waters in the sound puts me (and a lot of other people) into shock. People will start spasming so much from the cold that they lose muscle control, ingest water, and drown. Many people do swim mostly in shallower bays that have some warmth from the sun. Also, as far as pollution goes, you don't want to be swimming off of Victoria or further toward the ocean as they dump their sewage raw into the strait of San Juan De Fuca.


----------



## papad (Feb 20, 2004)

It's the Killer Whale that you don't want to look like a seal to.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

According to the Safety At Sea seminar, the leading cause of serious injury on a boat was the boom... the leading cause of fatalities was falling in the water... even very experienced sailors will have trouble once they're in the water...

Going in the water intentionally, especially if you are single-handing or sailng short-handed, strikes me as extremely short-sighted. There are many things that could happen, that would make it difficult or impossible to get out of the water, and back on the boat. If the water is cold enough, it can cause hypothermia, and that can cause weakness, loss of dexterity, and poor judgement, all at once... If you've forgotten to put the swim ladder down before diving in...you might be in serious trouble... *Don't laugh, this happens more than you'd think.* And the list goes on, and on.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

*no more tanks*

Earlier in this thread someone mentioned boat based air. this company supplies fuel and 12v air.

www.powerdive.com


----------



## astraeus (Jan 30, 2006)

Sailing dog brought up a good point about the swim ladder. After a friend fell off his boat in the middle of December at the marina, we make a habit of tying up the swim ladder with a slipped line that reaches the water so that we can release the ladder. When he fell off there was no one around and all ladders were tied up in a manor in which he couldn't bring one down. Fortunately he was able to pull himself up on the dock. He may not have been so lucky if this happened in open water.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i need to chime in.

you have a much higher chance of *dying* in a car crash on the way to the boat than getting *bitten* by a shark. those are real statistics and can be looked up at the cdc and florida museum of natural history (international shark attack file). but there are some areas were if you got in the water you would most likely be eaten in less than 10 minutes. for real http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/11/1124_031124_flyingsharks.html . like earlier mentioned, check with the locals. and dont go sticking your hand in any shark mouths and you will be fine.

ive bummed at the beach for over a week and never bathed with fresh water the entire time. though i did take on an unusual oder.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BTW, don't go swimming in the marina waters if you can avoid it. If a boat has a problem with its shore power system, there could be AC current running through the water, and if you swim close enough to it...bye-bye... you're done.


----------



## charlesparmele (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello all. I currently live in Washington state and I am about to start sailing the Puget Sound. I know I won't go swimming in this area, not because of predators, but because the water is just to darn cold. With water temps in the 40's and 50's F no way I am going in water like that as I grew up in Florida with 70 to 80 degree water. as for predators yeah there are Great whites in the PNW anywhere there are seals or sea lions you will find them.
Swim if you must but becareful


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've swam in the warm waters in the atlantic in the summer. There have been times when I felt it especially refreshing, like when you feel a tad seasick... ever notice how it stops abruptly when you enter the water?

I know there may be predators, but I stay close to the boat, usually with a line to a throw preserver behind the boat.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Is it safe to swim in the Pacific Ocean?

Depends on when and where. I'm a former marine biologist from California with extensive experience swimming and diving in the Pacific. I'd feel perfectly comfortable swimming in most places. 

I'd say the biggest danger comes from the water itself (cold temps, strong currents, undertow, etc.) not the sea life. If you avoid swimming/diving near Ano Nuevo or the Farallon Islands and limit your swimming in general to daylight hours, I think you have very good odds of not encountering problems.


----------



## Titan1969 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Great Lakes...*

After reading this thread, "ahhh so good to be in freshwater". Not as pretty to look at sometimes...but predator safe.

Ive only been to the ocean once. Found the "minnows" in the ocean are much larger then the Great Lakes. Locals said they wont hurt me but they were as big as our salmon and in groups of 20-30, racing around me. Obviously interested in me...but harmless.

I didnt let the fish know I was from the freshwater:laugher


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

Titan, this thread has been closed for a few years but worth thinking about again I guess. Frank the original poster hasn't posted in over a year... I hope he wasn't gobbled up.


----------



## n0w0rries (May 17, 2009)

LOL. This seems to be a common problem. Maybe the moderators should lock all threads over 2 years old?

Anyhow, just to stay on topic--I hope you don't ever run in to the deadly Naegleria fowleri amoeba when swimming in fresh water. They get in through your nose and eat your brain. A young boy died last year in California from it. Me? I'd rather take my chances with predators I can see!


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Why close it?? If Titan had not posted, I would not have found this interesting read. Thanks
DD


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

n0w0rries said:


> LOL. This seems to be a common problem. Maybe the moderators should lock all threads over 2 years old?
> 
> Anyhow, just to stay on topic--I hope you don't ever run in to the deadly Naegleria fowleri amoeba when swimming in fresh water. They get in through your nose and eat your brain. A young boy died last year in California from it. Me? I'd rather take my chances with predators I can see!


I call BS, California has no fresh water.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Surfesq said:


> Try not to look like a seal!


:laugher :laugher :laugher

Mike


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

I once had a landlord who made shark films, specializing in great whites. I was always concerned about them while surfing on the West Coast. I asked him about how common they are around here and he told me that every time I ever surfed around the Central Coast and north, a great white saw me. Every time.
He told me that sharks don't eat people, they eat other stuff.
Your chances of getting killed by a shark are less than your chances of death by vending machine. Really.
I've encountered jellyfish several times and been stung, they're itchy, about like nettles but not nearly as bad as poision oak.
All in all, if I get to choose where I die the Pacific Ocean is a pretty good place.


----------

